# Seksualiteit > Anticonceptie >  Hoofdpijn door Diane35?

## pilvraagjes

Hey,

ik slik nu iets meer dan een jaar Diane35. Ben dit gaan doen omdat ik bijna de hele periode buikpijn had. Was ook heel onregelmatig, en de pijn tussen de menstruaties in werd steeds heviger. Met de pil ben ik hier direct vanaf gekomen. Nu heb ik de afgelopen weken steeds hoofdpijn. Ik vraag me nu af, kan je dat krijgen, na een jaar nog, als bijwerking?

Als dit zo is vind ik het de moeite waard om is te stoppen om te kijken of ik er dan vanaf ben. Wat me dan weer bij een volgende vraag brengt. Toen ik begon met slikken ben ik ong 3 kilo aangekomen. Als ik stop met de pil, is het dan waarschijnlijk dat ik af zal vallen? (want er is ook best kans dat ik wat later weer ga slikken, en het lijkt me niet handig om dan nog weer opnieuw aan te komen ervan)

Heeft iemand hier wat advies, nuttige feiten, ideeen voor me?

----------


## pilvraagjes

Goed, hier is nooit antwoord op gekomen, zoals op veel vragen hier. Maar; ik ben dus gestopt. De hoofdpijn was al snel weg, en ik ben inderdaad ook goed afgevallen weer. Heb mijn strakke lijf van voor het slikken terug!! Kan weer lekker snoepen zonder gelijk aan te komen! Nooit gedacht dat het zoveel invloed zou hebben op mijn stofwisseling, maar tis me dus wel goed bevallen zo zonder. Misschien toch handig voor mensen die zich ook is iets afvragen op dit gebied...

----------


## Lady

Mijn dochter heeft ook steeds hoofdpijn.
Zou denk ik ook beter zijn te stoppen,maar ze heeft een vriend,en de angst dat ze zwanger wordt,weegt best zwaar.
Blij dat het jou geholpen heeft!

----------


## Pilvragjes

Ze kan dan beter een andere, misschien ook lichteren pil proberen. Dit kan ook al genoeg zijn om er vanaf te komen. Hoofpijn als bijwerking is geen goed teken, staat ook wel in de bijsluiter... Er zijn ook andere middelen die min of meer al de pil werken, maar veel minder hormonen afgeven. Bv de Nuvaring. Laat haar gewoon is wat uitzoeken, langs de huisarts gaan om te vragen ofzo. Ze hoeft echt niet met die hoofdpijn door te lopen, is niet goed! En tuurlijk wil ze niet zwanger worden, maar dan moet je dus gewoon kijke nnaar een ander merk of middel...

----------

